# HELP: pool filter sand



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

ok so i bought some pool filter sand and trying to clean it whats the best way?


every time i run water threw it still turns the bucket water brownish

i dont want my tank to turn like that lol


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

BUMP PLEASE i need to do this i been washing it with clean water but the water still dirty brown


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, nothing to do but keep on washing


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

When I did my 3M sand, it took a few rinses. I put some in a bucket, ran water into it while I stirred it with my hand. Then i tipped the water out, and repeated 3-4 times. When added to the tank I did get some cloudiness, but that went away after a couple of WC's. If you are worried about it clouding the tank just keep rinsing it. I don't know of any other way other than to keep rinsing it.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Kind of a nice day outside. A couple pounds at a time in a bucket, use the garden hose and rinse away. Too much sand in a bucket seems like it takes forever to rinse clear.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never experienced that with pool filter sand. Typically just a slight milky/cloudiness. Will be a bit cloudy for a few days until it settles out in the tank. As others have said, rinse in smaller batches with a running hose seems to go quicker.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Fill a 5 gallon bucket 1/4 full fill with sand fill to top with water stir with hand ,then pour off water ...repeat several times . No short cuts in cleaning poolsand ...I know I diid 3 bags of it and it is a bit of a pita 
bill


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

water as hot as you can stand will bring clean time down a bit.
but a whole bag can take several hours of constant rinsing..


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks to all your help im done took for ever 

will post pics once i put plants in. and the water is clear..


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

GreenGanja said:


> Thanks to all your help im done took for ever
> 
> will post pics once i put plants in. and the water is clear..


thanks for the heads up on the cleaning time.
where did you purchase yours? I am gonna need a few hundred pounds when I finally get around to setting up my tank
I had a member drop me a link but seem to have misplaced it.


----------

